# How big is your golden?



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Is there an age requirement to vote? Molly is 50 lbs now and has been for awhile, but she's only 10.5 months.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

My golden who sadly,past away,was:
23in,for 63pds so an average girl!.


----------



## mmacleod75 (Apr 7, 2012)

Our girl is 13 months old and weighed 55.4 last week when we had her at the vet. I'm guessing she won't get too much bigger. The vet said she's very healthy looking which to me is all that matters  I don't know officially how tall she is but her back comes to my knee and I'm 5' 6" so she's not too tall. I'm having one of those nights where I was laying in bed wide awake, usually have no problem sleeping but went and got my lap top, laying in bed right now surfin the web thinking I'm going to have a long day ahead of me at work if I don`t get anymore sleep...anyways, laying here with all 55.6 lbs of Keltey right tight against my side with her head holding my legs down ... glad shè isn`t a larger girl LOL


----------



## Bell (Jan 23, 2010)

My boy is 4 years old,23.5 inches tall(almost 60 cm)and weighs 72 lbs.I'm guessing both height-wise and weight-wise he's in the middle.


----------



## Vinnie's Mom (Jun 9, 2012)

Vinnie is 25" and about 65 pounds and 71/2 months. I'm guessing "Teddy Bear" category. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

Guess I'll have to vote twice Jack is around 90lbs & Sweetie is up to about 50 to 55


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Roxy is 55 lbs. and Remy is 73-75lbs.


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

As best I can measure Tayla she seems to be about 22.5" and 60 lbs. She just turned 1 year last Saturday. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

Asia is a bit overweight at 68 lbs last weigh in. She should be closer to 60 but we are working on it!


----------



## Sammy&Cooper (Dec 28, 2011)

Sammy (female 2 years old) weighs 60 lbs. cooper (male 1 year old) weighs 64 lbs. Sammy can lose 1-2 lbs and her weight would be ideal. cooper is at a perfect weight right now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dexter0125 (Mar 20, 2011)

Last time we were at the vet, Dexter was 68 lbs. Everyone around me seems to think he is on the thin side, but I don't see it. I can feel his ribs and spine, but cannot see them. He has a visible waist from above and a tuck at his waist from the side. He is exactly where he should be. For some reason people seem to think if a dog his size doesn't weigh 90+ lbs you aren't feeding them enough.


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

My girl is in standard for height at 21.5" tall, and my younger male is just under at 21.75" tall. I have an tall, long, lean older male that is over standard for height at 25". They are all fit, and weigh 50, 48, 60lbs.


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

Not sure how tall BaWaaJige is I will have to measure him but last time I had him weighed he was 74.6 at 1yr he is now 18mos and I think alittle over 75#. He is very lean.


----------



## LilBitBit (Jan 15, 2012)

Buddy weighs in anywhere from 70 to 73 pounds; he also thinks he's much smaller. Our other dog, Hiro, likes to curl up and lay with us on the couch, and Buddy tries to do the same but he's about 40 pounds heavier and twice Hiro's size! (Hiro's a little thing, 30 pounds maybe)


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

Cookie was about 50 pounds at her last vet visit, and she is 2 1/2. Many people who we meet think she's still a puppy because of her size.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I'll give you a visual... 

From up:










And you can see the sideways view in my signature.... 

He is 78lbs and just about perfect for his height (23.5 inches).


----------



## tobysmommy (Jan 9, 2011)

Toby is average for a male, I think. He is 24" tall and weighs in at about 75 lbs (give or take a pound). He's a stocky build and very muscular, but lean.


----------



## Millie'sMom (Sep 7, 2012)

Ellie, younger golden is 21.5 inches and 45 lbs at 2 and 1/2 years, her mother is 21.5 inches and 55 lbs. Both are breed standard in height, but a little small for standard (CKC is 60-70 lbs for bitches) in the weight category. I am always surprised by people who think they are still puppies because they are so small.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Beamer looks best around 62-64lbs. He usually wavers around there. I'm not sure of his exact height. I measured him once and he was 23" but that was with a yard stick so not exactly accurate, haha!


----------



## Cody'sMom (Nov 7, 2010)

Cody weighs 67 pounds which seems to be just right for him. His top weight was 87.6 pounds :doh: when he was one year old until 3 different people told me "You're dog is FAT!" and I slowly whittled him down. He's stayed at 67 give or take a couple pounds.
Connie and Cody


----------



## rbrooks (Oct 23, 2011)

Jackson was 1 year old on October 3 he weighs 80lbs


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

The numbers might be skewed down, since an age requirement wasn't specified. 6.5 month old Bella is 53 lbs, but not exactly "pint sized." for her age.


----------



## MurphyDawg (Jan 27, 2007)

Murphy is quite tall and he ranges from 78-80lbs. His vet says he is perfect.

Saffron is much smaller and has put on weight since we adopted her. When we gor her she was too thin, then we spayed her and she didn't have to be in constant motion at the kennel. She is about 67 lbs and about 5 lbs overweight...I have been trying to get it off her to no avail and hten I found out that she has been supplimenting her diet by stealing Murphy's food and eating poop :yuck: Now I'm on to her! She loves to lie around the house ans sleep too...some mornings I get up and it takes he an hour to drag her butt out of bed. The other morning I had to blast her out of bed. I guess our late nights are causing both her and me to be "night owls"

Jenn, Murphy and Sassy Saffron


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

Max is a huge snuggly cuddly teddy bear who singlehandedly puts out more BTUs on a cold night than the best furnace I could ever find.

Unfortunately, in summer, he is still putting out BTUs as he snuggles right up against me at night.....


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

Flem is almost 9, spayed, around 21 inches tall and is right at or above the 55 lbs mark, depending on how much wiggling she does on the scale. She usually gains a bit in summer because it is too hot to have as much exercise.


----------



## Walnut_the_Nut (Jan 25, 2012)

Our last visit at the vet, Walnut was 65lbs. 
The visit prior to that, he was 68lbs. 

- He's 12mths old 
- gets 1-2 hours of exercise/play on weekdays
- gets 1-2 hours of exercise/play twice on weekends (so 3-4hrs)

Do they normally gain more wight after 12months? He doesn't seem to be putting on any additional weight, so I'm wondering if he's done growing.


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

Wyatt is 2 1/2 and a solid perfect 88lbs.


----------



## Amberbark (Oct 5, 2011)

*Amber*

Amber is 17 months old, 25 inches, and 72 lbs. at last vet visit. She is taller than her parents :-/. :wave:


----------



## mag&bays mom (Sep 25, 2010)

Maggie will be three in December and she stays around 62-65 pounds. She is fit, active, and lean =)


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

I had to take Mercy to the vet for thinning hair on her face and the scale said she was 72.6 pounds! I hope that I voted between 66 and 75 and not 56-65 the last time I was here. That's kinda big for a girl Golden. I thought 65 pounds was the max allowed. She might be slightly plump, but not really. The vet didn't say she was.


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

I will submit in the poll once Rose stabilizes her growth. She is only 6 months old now and she is 56 lbs. As far as height - with all her squirming around the measuring tape I would say 22 in tall.


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

MercyMom said:


> I had to take Mercy to the vet for thinning hair on her face and the scale said she was 72.6 pounds! I hope that I voted between 66 and 75 and not 56-65 the last time I was here. That's kinda big for a girl Golden. I thought 65 pounds was the max allowed. She might be slightly plump, but not really. The vet didn't say she was.


"Max allowed."

They must "allow" a deviation from breed standard on weight, because Bella's dad is 85 lbs, and he's a GCH, and his mom is over 70 and is a CH. As far as I know, they only disqualify for height that deviates from the breed standard. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PuggledRetriever (Aug 9, 2014)

Maci is about 17 pounds at 11 weeks!


----------



## Lilylu's mom (Sep 4, 2014)

Lily is 4 yrs old and she weighs 88 lbs. I've had her spayed and her back comes to about my knee. I can pet her without bending ! I'm 5'5. The vet says she's just a big girl, but I think we are a little overweight! Here, she is very nosey !!!
Nancy


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

My Golden, Brit, was up to 90 pounds when she was eldely, but by then she had put on weight. During most of her life she was not that heavy. If I had to guess, I would say that her weight must have been about ten pounds less than that at one point. She was not a small dog like her mother, however. I never saw her sire. (He was the Tigathoes dog.) The owners of a full brother she had from a previous litter was a big, although not heavy, boy however. I think that the Tigathoes dog must have given her some of her color, size, and vitality. Her mother had the beauty. A beautiful head. Smaller and lighter than Brit.

NefwieMom


----------



## ktkins7 (Jul 20, 2013)

Ella is little. Shes currently 50 pounds but vet said she should be closer to 45.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Jacks is still about right - I'm trying to get him down to the lower end of that range again though.

Bertie is 68lbs - normally right smack dab 69lbs, but he dropped a pound apparently between the last 3-4 weeks...


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

Axl is a lean muscular 75 lbs and 24" tall. 

Angus is 23" tall and looks like a dwarf because his head is huge and his legs are short. He weighs in at 95+ lbs. He is NOT fat, if anything, he is on the lean side. When view from above, he appears leaner than Ax. He has VERY big bones - easily twice the thickness of Axl's. He's built for power, Ax is built for speed and agility.


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

Finley is 22" and she seems to stay between 63 and 65 lbs.


----------



## thorbreafortuna (Jun 9, 2013)

Thor is 16 months, around 24 inches high and 65 pounds. I would have voted but poll was closed.


----------



## ataylor (Dec 28, 2008)

Jackson is 7 years old and is around 80lbs. But it is pretty much all muscle. No fat.


----------

